# TYRANICAL LA MAYOR ERIC GARCETTI NOW SAYS NOOO TO SPORTING EVENTS/CONCERTS ETC...



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

*HE IS BECOMING A DICTATOR.....PLAIN AND SIMPLE...*


----------

